# Bonsai help. Stu worrall...or any bonsai Guru help please



## Mark Evans (21 Apr 2012)

Bonsai lovers, could you assist me please?

This is my Acer, which is looking nice. 

Mt questions is, can i pot this in any size pot? or does it have to be a small pot....something to do with the roots?....

The reason I ask, is because I'd like to get a big pot, and create a 'scene' with moss etc. 

When is the best time to trim? It's throwing out new leaves quite quickly now.


bonsai by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Apr 2012)

*Re: Bonsai help. Stu worrall...or any bonsai Guru help pleas*

Sorted now. So dont worry.   

Whilst taking the pic of the tree, i thought i'd do a tree scape'   

Now beat this!.....


tree-scape by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## darren636 (21 Apr 2012)

*Re: Bonsai help. Stu worrall...or any bonsai Guru help pleas*

the roots needs restriction? ps. not sure if it will grow immersed, sorry.


----------



## plantbrain (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: Bonsai help. Stu worrall...or any bonsai Guru help pleas*

Maples: trim little bit at a time, do not trim all at once.

There's little issue with planting it in a large pot, many seek smaller and small trees, however, some like larger sizes.
Smaller trees need more frequent watering and fertilizers.


----------



## spyder (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: Bonsai help. Stu worrall...or any bonsai Guru help pleas*

You could grow it on and train it over many seasons on a larger pot. Then if need be, you can re pot to a smaller pot and prune the roots back. This is common practice when growing stock on at the start. Just remember to spread the roots radially when you do re pot or re plant it.


----------



## plantbrain (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: Bonsai help. Stu worrall...or any bonsai Guru help pleas*

If you plan on using it of keeping it for a long time, grow the roots over some nice rocks in a larger pot.


----------



## LancsRick (23 Apr 2012)

*Re: Bonsai help. Stu worrall...or any bonsai Guru help pleas*

Looks great. Preferred it when you could see the moss on the pot though, contrasts nicely with the red leaves...


----------

